# Found with broken wing UK



## Ld1996 (Mar 16, 2014)

My dog was in the garden when I noticed a pigeon near the fence. I don't want to attempt to catch it because it's wing is broken and I don't want to make it worse. My dad will be home in a few hours and he used to keep doves so knows how to catch birds and such. Anyways we don't have any birds any more and have nowhere for it to stay whilst it heals. What can I do with it? I don't think it is a show or racing pigeon as I can't see any markers on it.

Edit: image removed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well leaving him there is inviting hawks and other predators to grab him. Not hard to pick him up gently and put him in a box or cage. Bring him inside where it's warm. If the wing is broken, then it won't heal properly without being set. Even then, it sometimes doesn't heal well enough for the bird to be released. Please catch him and bring him inside. You must have some sort of box or cage to put him in. He may need to be rehydrated and may have gone without food for a while. Don't feed him though until he has had some water, then let him rest for a while before offering any food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please read the helps on this link.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Ld1996 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just found a cage and went back to attempt to catch the bird. It's wing is bleeding and is it an awkward angle. Is there any precautions I should take?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern.

This Is a wood pigeon, not a feral pigeon and they are easily stressed. It needs your intervention, handle gently and provide food /water as already mentioned, and do not handle unless absolutely necessary after capture.

Here is a UK link with a lot of information, including rescue resources.http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/thewoodpigeon.htm *


----------



## Ld1996 (Mar 16, 2014)

Captured it and given it water. What is it's preferred food? We have meal worms and plenty of varieties of seed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ld1996 said:


> Captured it and given it water. What is it's preferred food? We have meal worms and plenty of varieties of seed.


*PLEASE read this link it tells exactly how to treat this type of pigeon and what to feed it in captivity:

*http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/thewoodpigeon.htm


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a wood pigeon in my garden and it seems to enjoy porridge oats.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you tell us where you are, we might be able to recommend someone that can treat the wing.

Any bird seed will be acceptable to it , also greens: romaine lettuce, chopped rocket, baby spinach leaves. He or she might enjoy a few mealworms, they are not a large part of their diet but during the breeding season they eat a few insects and invertebrates for the protein .


----------

